
Ask HN: Which search engines haven’t changed since 2000? - stefkors
Google keeps making search worse, can we go back go the good old days of web search?
======
ktpsns
Try duckduckgo for a few days. I now switched since a week and I seriously
noted the decreased quality of results, compared to Google. It's not the
design which makes Google unique, it is still the quality of results, despite
its 2019.

Having said that, I know there a few anonymizing services which basically
tunnel your query to Google and display it on their old fashioned page. That
maybe something for you if you feel you need Google-Quality of results.

